# About to finish the elemental diet, how quickly can/should I reintroduce diet?



## Kate Miller (Nov 20, 2014)

I've read people going from juice diets straight to fresh veggies/fruit, mushy beans, and even taco bell, but those all sound scarily high fiber for an intestine that's done nothing. I figure that instant mashed potatoes will be a safe first real meal, maybe venturing an egg or two the next meal, but I'd like some input.


----------

